# A-Plan Insurance



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

£965 Fully comp with *EVERY* mod* listed. I'm a happy bunny right now. Thats a £70 increase from a completely standard GTR. - 0845 071 1234 



*Stage 1, wheels, suspension, clutch etc..


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

They are currently caculating my quote . . . .


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Mine has just been renewed with them for £760 with stage one mods, I am a happy bunny with that  !!

Shaun.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

r33gtsman said:


> Mine has just been renewed with them for £760 with stage one mods, I am a happy bunny with that  !!
> 
> Shaun.


Was that with A-Plan, if so how old are you etc . . . .


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

kenan said:


> Was that with A-Plan, if so how old are you etc . . . .


Hi Kenan,

Yep that is with A-Plan, I am 31 yrs young  , maximum no claims, garaged overnight, estimated 5,000 miles a year although they have not asked for mileage, and the usual security etc.

A-Plan also insure my daily car (Rover 214) which was far cheaper than anywhere else as well !!

Cheers

Shaun.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

A-Plan just gave me a great quote .... and now my insurance is up for renewal i think they will be getting my business. £200 cheaper than my current insurers and an even bigger difference when you compare the prices for paying with monthly installments.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

has anyone any experiance of claiming thorugh these people?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

good thinking, sounds like the liverpool victoria quotes or maybe they'll be ok


----------



## DaleR (Dec 26, 2004)

Im 23, and insurance is £1000 with adrian flux on my GTS-t, and they said the price for a GTR will be the same, my audi quattro 20v is £450 with norwich union, and I have 2 years NCB


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Sorry, but I'm in need of a rant..........  

Today I called Direct Line to declare my new modifications and after a few minutes was unceremoniously told that my policy would be cancelled on Monday, remaining premium to be returned to me.  

This from a company that has insured me for 10 years, and 2 other cars to boot; so much for loyalty. Apparently they've had a change of policy with modified cars but particularly with those used for track days - something about track day damage being claimed for on road policies (not me but in general). "But I don't want track day cover", I said. "Don't care", they said.

Eventually I managed to persuade them to give me a week's grace to sort something else out. 

Maybe it'll turn out alright - A-plan do seem competitive with ALL mods declared, which is what I wanted  

I just wish these companies would give you a bit of warning........

(Calm) Ken


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

DaleR said:


> Im 23, and insurance is £1000 with adrian flux on my GTS-t, and they said the price for a GTR will be the same,


 

yeah right!! 


jase


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A-Plan have just told me they will not insure may car, due to the modifcations.  Seems they like slightly modified cars only!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> A-Plan have just told me they will not insure may car, due to the modifcations.  Seems they like slightly modified cars only!


Who you ended up with mate? was calling round for my quote and found you kept beeting me to them LOL


----------

